# Sibelius 5 MIDI Files and Logic8



## Stephen Hill (Apr 16, 2008)

Is anyone using Sibelius 5 MIDI files in Logic 8?

I have been trying to get my Sibelius 5 MIDI file scores to play in Logic. I can get one track to play, sometimes two, but not much more then that. I'm using the EW Platinum Orchestral Library. The individual track meters in Logic 8 are showing that information is passing through, but the sounds are not being heard. 

The EW sounds work in Sibelius 5 and when I play the parts directly into Logic 8 the tracks work fine, but not when I send the MIDI File to Logic 8.

I realize the set-up is quite different now in Sibelius 5 and a little more involved in assigning the sounds. Any comments? Any steps I might be missing?

Thanks,
Stephen Hill


----------

